# Pochette d'album:chanson/chanson ou Album complet d'un coup?



## bonovox06220 (25 Décembre 2008)

bonjour 

nouveau utilisateur de l'ipod je me rapproche de vous afin de vous poser une question.

J'ecoute beaucoup de musique "non officielle" 

live/bootleg de divers artistes.

le petit soucis avec ce genre "d'album" est qu 'il n'ya aucun pochette/cover officiel
En général les pochettes/cover sont crée par des personnes et mis a la disposition des fans.

Ma question simple est-il possible d'ajouter une image a un album complet ou dois-je le faire chanson par chanson.

J'ai cherché un post parlant de cela et je n'ai pas trouvé sincèrement désolé si j'ai raté le dit post.

Merci d'avance de vos réponses

Cordialement


----------



## DeepDark (25 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue 

Oui c'est tout à fait possible 

Dans iTunes, sélectionnes les morceaux dont tu veux changer la pochette, clique droit, obtenir des informations et il ne te reste plus qu'à glisser l'image dans le cadre "illustration" (en tout cas sous OSX ça marche comme cela ).


----------



## bonovox06220 (25 Décembre 2008)

ben voila le probleme, je peux faire ta manipulation quand je selection une chanson et une seule.
Mais a partir de deux chasons l'option pour inserer une image a disparue !
mais merci de ta réponse


----------



## Rez2a (25 Décembre 2008)

Mets toi en mode "grille" (pas en coverflow, le mode où tu vois album par album, dispo depuis le dernier iTunes), sélectionne un album et édite les informations, tu peux changer la cover ici ça le fera pour toutes les pistes de l'album.
Au cas où, lorsque tu sélectionnes une seule chanson, tu as un onglet "Illustration", par contre dès que tu en sélectionnes plusieurs, c'est dans l'onglet "Infos" qu'une case Illustration apparaît.


----------



## bonovox06220 (25 Décembre 2008)

merci beaucoup ça marche !


----------

